# Service Engine Soon light



## jkane34 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, yesterday morning when I started my 2010 Sentra SE-R, the Service Engine Soon light was on. I checked the book, and a common cause was a loose gascap, so that was the first thing I checked. Lo and behold, my gascap was loose and barely on. So I tightened and pretty much assumed that was the issue. I've driven it three times in total since, and the SES light is still on.

It pretty much had to be the loose gascap right? What do you think?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you don't have the SES light reset by somebody, it'll take awhile for the light to reset itself (i.e. 3 complete "drive cycles", X number of miles, etc).


----------



## cvz_finezt (Jul 9, 2012)

IF U TAKE UR CAR TO ANY DECENT SHOP THEY WILL PULL THE CODE FOR YOU AND TELL U WHAT IT IS AT NO CHARGE. AND IF ITS JUST UR GAS CAP THEY WILL RETIGHTEN IT FOR U AND CLEAR THE LIGHT. BUT IF IT COMES BACK ON AS A P045X THEN U'LL NEED A SMOKE TEST TO DETERMINE THE LEAK SOURCE, BUT SINCE URS IS A 2010 U SHOULD BE COVERED IN UR BUMPER TO BUMPER IF UR NOT OVER UR MILES


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

cvz_finezt said:


> IF U TAKE UR CAR TO ANY DECENT SHOP THEY WILL PULL THE CODE FOR YOU AND TELL U WHAT IT IS AT NO CHARGE. AND IF ITS JUST UR GAS CAP THEY WILL RETIGHTEN IT FOR U AND CLEAR THE LIGHT. BUT IF IT COMES BACK ON AS A P045X THEN U'LL NEED A SMOKE TEST TO DETERMINE THE LEAK SOURCE, BUT SINCE URS IS A 2010 U SHOULD BE COVERED IN UR BUMPER TO BUMPER IF UR NOT OVER UR MILES


If you can't figure out where the CAPS LOCK key is, any decent computer store should be able to help you...at no charge.
And if it's just a sticky CAPS LOCK key, the shop will run your keyboard through the dishwasher and dry it for you.
But if it still sticks, then you will need a smoke test to determine if you keyboard is smoked.
But since you are obviously an accomplished forum user, you should be covered.

OR...
Iph U kant phigyur owt were da capslok ky is, a desent kompewter stowr shuld B abl 2 hep [email protected] 0 charg.
Iph it's jus a stiky capslok ky, da shop wil rn ur kybd tru da dishwaser an dry it 4 U.
Iph it still stiks, den u'll ned a smok test to phifyur owt if ur kybd is smkd.

BU7 $1|\|(3 j00Z R 0B\/10U$L'/ 4|\| 4((0/\/\PL1$|-|3D Ph0rU/\/\ U$3r, j00Z 
$|-|0ULD b3 (0\/3r3D.

4L50, |\|073 7|-|@ 7|-|3 0/P p0573D 0|\|3 71/\/\3, 0|\|3 71/\/\3 0|\|L'/, |-|45|\|'7 b33|\| 0|\| 51|\|(3, 4|\|D 17 \/\/45 4L/\/\057 7\/\/0 /\/\0|\|7|-|5 490.


----------



## cvz_finezt (Jul 9, 2012)

oh my bad. i tend to just leave the caps button on here at work since that's how the vin's and stock numbers get inputed. going from wrenching to being an inventory manager has it's ups and downs. but honestly life was a lot easier being a tech


----------

